# 'Boston Globe' Finds Mislabeled Fish In Restaurants



## powerplantop (Oct 27, 2011)

"A five-month investigation by the _Boston Globe_ shows that restaurants in Massachusetts are routinely mislabeling fish, often substituting cheaper, lower-quality fish for what's promised on the menu. Melissa Block speaks to _Boston Globe_ reporter Jenn Abelson about the story."

'Boston Globe' Finds Mislabeled Fish In Restaurants : NPR


----------



## GB (Oct 27, 2011)

It seems I hear this same exact story every single year.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 27, 2011)

GB said:


> It seems I hear this same exact story every single year.



This time they named names of offenders.  Like Ming Tsai


----------



## GB (Oct 27, 2011)

That is very disapointing!


----------



## powerplantop (Oct 27, 2011)

A few names lsited here.

From sea to sushi bar, a system open to abuse - Boston.com

More names here 

http://www.boston.com/business/specials/fish_testing/


----------



## powerplantop (Oct 27, 2011)

Also in Florida. "Last year, 186 restaurants in the state were cited by the Florida Department of Business"

Mislabeling of fish at restaurants may be widespread, studies suggest - Orlando Sentinel

And CHARLOTTE, NC "Fresher Than Fresh, a Gastonia-based seafood distributor, has been substituting Atlantic Salmon with Steelhead Trout" 

PSI: Mislabeled fish sent to area grocery stores - WBTV 3 News, Weather, Sports, and Traffic for Charlotte, NC-


----------



## babetoo (Oct 27, 2011)

why am i not surprised?


----------



## taxlady (Oct 27, 2011)

I heard the same thing, including names of restaurants, in Montréal, a few months ago. It was specific to sushi restaurants.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Oct 28, 2011)

This happened in the UK some yrs ago in Wine Bars and Restaurants  but I bet its still going on. Cheap Spanish Cava was being re labeled as premium champagne, I  always ask to see the "cork" after any wine is opened as they cannot fake that.


----------

